# Spawn Savage 2.0



## LosAngeles (Aug 21, 2011)

I apologize as I know this is repetitive, but after looking around I am wondering if anyone thinks there is a better 20 inch bike out there than the Spawn Savage 2.0. What I am looking for is:

1) Light Weight
2) Gears with a low range to get up hills 
3) Hydraulic Disk Breaks
4) Front Fork (if it really works)

My son (almost 5) is out grown his Spawn 14 inch Furi. Im not mechanical enough to build him a bike and price is not a huge hurdle.

Thanks


----------



## RMCDan (Feb 28, 2008)

I'd take a hard look at Flow Bikes' 10-speed build: Flow Kids Mountain Bikes

It's $160 more than the Savage, but better geo, better fork, better brakes, better cranks/BB and better tires. Probably a better RD too. The specs on their site still list the RD as X7, but I'm pretty sure they're all shipping with a GX Type 2.1 clutched RD. One pound lighter and customizeable color kits too.

I got one for my son this summer and it's awesome. He weighs 43 pounds and gets full travel out of the fork on bigger hits.


----------



## Ötzi (Sep 20, 2004)

Spawn 1.0 for $540. Slap a spinner Air on it for $140 and let the kid at it. 

I'm not real sure how he only rides an 8 speed bike. Doesn't he realize that it was obsolete before he was even born?

I don't find 10spd X7 an upgrade over 8spd x3/4. And the cheap hydraulic brakes listed on the poster builds aren't worth the price upgrade to me either. When my sons bike needs new brake pads this spring, I will upgrade his brakes to Shimano SLX or XT rather than spending money on the pads.


----------



## LosAngeles (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks to both of you. The Flow looks like a great option also. I for sure want s bike with hydraulic disk brakes. He already has had issue with his rim breaks not stoping him in time. 

The rear end of the flow looks clunky so it can convert from 16 to 20 and we are already at the need for a 20


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

LosAngeles said:


> Thanks to both of you. The Flow looks like a great option also. I for sure want s bike with hydraulic disk brakes. He already has had issue with his rim breaks not stoping him in time.
> 
> The rear end of the flow looks clunky so it can convert from 16 to 20 and we are already at the need for a 20


My friend was in the same situation and still went with the flow. It's nice to be able to adjust the reach by rotating the headset


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

Check out the Commencal Meta HT 20. Our kid has been on this bike for a few months and loving it. Great spec, hydro disks, 9 speed.


----------



## RMCDan (Feb 28, 2008)

LosAngeles said:


> The rear end of the flow looks clunky


I think the rear ends look good personally and I like the adjustable geo, but to each their own.



airwreck said:


> Check out the Commencal Meta HT 20. Our kid has been on this bike for a few months and loving it. Great spec, hydro disks, 9 speed.


Those have pretty good geo and are well spec'ed for the price, except for the 145 mm cranks. I've had a fairly unpleasant experience with Commencal recently though and won't be telling anyone to buy one of their bikes any time soon.


----------



## Damask (Apr 7, 2017)

Looking at Spawn Savage right now too... I wonder if you bought it and if so, how does your boy like it? Thank you!


----------



## LosAngeles (Aug 21, 2011)

Damask said:


> Looking at Spawn Savage right now too... I wonder if you bought it and if so, how does your boy like it? Thank you!


We actually waited... Just ordered the Spawn Yama Jama 20 inch.


----------



## CeUnit (Jul 9, 2014)

+1 for the Yama Jama 20 inch! It suits the criteria.

1) Light Weight
2) Quality 1x10 transmission 
3) Hydraulic Brakes 
4) Front Fork (an exceptionally good one)

Granted I don't have one, but it has a shorter version of the same fork as on our 20" Spawn Rokkusuta. That fork alone is soooo sweet and rivals my own Fox Talas 36. Light years better than the Spinner Air Grind fork that came with our Savage 2.0.

It's pricey, but if you guys have more than 1 kid who will use it, and if you consider that resale value will be relatively high, it could be justifiable.


----------



## LosAngeles (Aug 21, 2011)

yeah we received our Yama Jama a week ago. Been out town for work so only got one park ride in. It seems great. Shifts easy, shock seems to work well. Kid has a huge smile.


----------



## normarin (Feb 14, 2010)

LosAngeles said:


> yeah we received our Yama Jama a week ago. Been out town for work so only got one park ride in. It seems great. Shifts easy, shock seems to work well. Kid has a huge smile.


How are you liking the yama? My daughter is 5 yrs, 43 inches with 19" inseam, how does that compare to your kid, and are you happy with how the bike fits? Is this pretty much just the next incarnation of the Savage 2.0, because I can't find a savage 2.0 anywhere!


----------



## LosAngeles (Aug 21, 2011)

normarin said:


> How are you liking the yama? My daughter is 5 yrs, 43 inches with 19" inseam, how does that compare to your kid, and are you happy with how the bike fits? Is this pretty much just the next incarnation of the Savage 2.0, because I can't find a savage 2.0 anywhere!


The bike is great. Its always a toss up on do you raise the seat high enough to maximize leg strength or do you keep it low so the kid can put their foot down. Fit is great, bike is solid. Nothing I would change about it and I would buy it again if I were doing it all over again. Gears shift very smooth breaks are great shock seems to be working well. Im pretty sure my son had the same height and inseam your daughter does. Best of luck.


----------

